# Hyatt exercised ROFR



## Eduardo Salido

I found a Hyatt ts online. Owner wants $1,000 plus all costs associated with sale. We submitted with LT Transfers and now Hyatt has answered saying they will purchase at the existing offer. Is there ANYTHING I can do?


----------



## dms1709

No, there is nothing you can do.  Hyatt has first right of refusal.


----------



## Eduardo Salido

dms1709 said:


> No, there is nothing you can do.  Hyatt has first right of refusal
> 
> any loopholes?


----------



## MICROZE

dms1709 said:


> No, there is nothing you can do.  Hyatt has first right of refusal.


Would it have helped if the buyer included all the closing costs in the purchase price inflating the price but stating that they would absorb all additional costs.


----------



## SteelerGal

MICROZE said:


> Would it have helped if the buyer included all the closing costs in the purchase price inflating the price but stating that they would absorb all additional costs.


No.  Depending on the property, they still will ROFR.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Maybe we lost out on a Beach House due to low price , Hyatt ROFR so found another one right away for 1,000 more and got it. It was still a great deal. We own 3 Hyatt's and that was the only one that Hyatt bought back. Keep trying.


----------



## tj5654

You said it was Beach House, do you remember what unit & week number it was that they ROFR'd??


----------



## travelhacker

Wow, Hyatt exercised RoFR recently?

I'm sorry, that is completely unexpected. I would be interested to hear what week number it was as well.


----------



## Sapper

WOW!  This is very surprising. I’m curious which property and week number?

The only loophole I can think of is to get the date Hyatt received the ROFR letter and the date Hyatt answered it. If Hyatt took more than 30 days (15 for Aspen and Park Hyatt), you can make a case they were outside their ROFR window.


----------



## Renzo

This also happened to me with beach house last month. I would’ve gotten 2000 points with it. 
I was so disappointed.


----------



## Anthony Schmid

Hyatt waived ROFR on my 2 bed / 2 bath, week 51 (2200 points) at Coconut Plantation 2 weeks ago. $6500 plus closing costs. I'm still in the closing process.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Eduardo Salido said:


> I found a Hyatt ts online. Owner wants $1,000 plus all costs associated with sale. We submitted with LT Transfers and now Hyatt has answered saying they will purchase at the existing offer. Is there ANYTHING I can do?



Can you tell us which week # and what Hyatt resort you purchased at?


----------



## Eduardo Salido

it was Key West (race boat week 44) for 2000 points annually MF was around 1500 and they were going to transfer their 2020 points of 2000 as well. It was a great deal, the owner just wanted to get out of it. It was my first ts transaction and I've been looking since December 2019 for a good deal. Next time I will inflate a ridiculous number so Hyatt refuses LOL.


----------



## Eduardo Salido

Sugarcubesea said:


> Can you tell us which week # and what Hyatt resort you purchased at?


Hyatt decided to purchase the week back, I didn't get it : (


----------



## Eduardo Salido

Sapper said:


> WOW!  This is very surprising. I’m curious which property and week number?
> 
> The only loophole I can think of is to get the date Hyatt received the ROFR letter and the date Hyatt answered it. If Hyatt took more than 30 days (15 for Aspen and Park Hyatt), you can make a case they were outside their ROFR window.


They answered within two weeks. It was FL


----------



## Eduardo Salido

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Maybe we lost out on a Beach House due to low price , Hyatt ROFR so found another one right away for 1,000 more and got it. It was still a great deal. We own 3 Hyatt's and that was the only one that Hyatt bought back. Keep trying.


I'm from Tucson too! Thanks that's what I'll do looking for another great deal.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Eduardo Salido said:


> it was Key West (race boat week 44) for 2000 points annually MF was around 1500 and they were going to transfer their 2020 points of 2000 as well. It was a great deal, the owner just wanted to get out of it. It was my first ts transaction and I've been looking since December 2019 for a good deal. Next time I will inflate a ridiculous number so Hyatt refuses LOL.



Eduardo, so sorry you did not get this week, that would have been a stellar deal to only pay $1K for a Platinum week


----------



## Anthony Schmid

I would assume Hyatt ROFR this nice deal on EBAY.









						1880 HYATT POINTS PER YEAR HYATT BEACH HOUSE RESORT KEY WEST FLORIDA TIMESHARE  | eBay
					

Key West is situated at the end of the dramatic Overseas Highway that links the Keys with mainland Florida. The island is famous the world over for its hospitality, relaxed atmosphere and laid-back lifestyle.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## needhelp

Eduardo Salido said:


> it was Key West (race boat week 44) for 2000 points annually MF was around 1500 and they were going to transfer their 2020 points of 2000 as well. It was a great deal, the owner just wanted to get out of it. It was my first ts transaction and I've been looking since December 2019 for a good deal. Next time I will inflate a ridiculous number so Hyatt refuses LOL.


Would you not have to show proof of purchase price?


----------



## Eduardo Salido

Anthony Schmid said:


> I would assume Hyatt ROFR this nice deal on EBAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1880 HYATT POINTS PER YEAR HYATT BEACH HOUSE RESORT KEY WEST FLORIDA TIMESHARE  | eBay
> 
> 
> Key West is situated at the end of the dramatic Overseas Highway that links the Keys with mainland Florida. The island is famous the world over for its hospitality, relaxed atmosphere and laid-back lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I was outbid on that one also on the last minute LOL unbelievable just bad luck maybe it’s a sign that I shouldn’t buy a Hyatt timeshare LOL


----------



## Sapper

Eduardo Salido said:


> I was outbid on that one also on the last minute LOL unbelievable just bad luck maybe it’s a sign that I shouldn’t buy a Hyatt timeshare LOL



I know it can be frustrating to deal with, however, [to my family] the Hyatt Residence Club has absolutely been worth the time and money. I suggest you keep looking, my guess are more good deals will be coming... probably right after they send out the maintenance fee bills.


----------



## Eduardo Salido

Sapper said:


> I know it can be frustrating to deal with, however, [to my family] the Hyatt Residence Club has absolutely been worth the time and money. I suggest you keep looking, my guess are more good deals will be coming... probably right after they send out the maintenance fee bills.


thanks that makes sense I’ll be on The lookout


----------



## Eduardo Salido

needhelp said:


> Would you not have to show proof of purchase price?


I don’t know, I asked the title company and they said that Hyatt might call me to ask me but that’s it. It would be good to know if that’s the case.


----------



## Tenga

Hi Eduardo, try Craiglist. Time to time, I see Hyatt and other TS for sale. There is a way to do a across the country search for what ever your looking for and it brings up the local where the item is being sold! Keep trying!  Don't give up! It's all about numbers and timing!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sapper said:


> I know it can be frustrating to deal with, however, [to my family] the Hyatt Residence Club has absolutely been worth the time and money. I suggest you keep looking, my guess are more good deals will be coming... probably right after they send out the maintenance fee bills.



I would agree with Sapper, my family loves my Hyatt the best of all my TS's


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We absolutely love our Hyatt. It is the best value wise in my opinion.  My kids and our guests love it too.


----------



## sjsharkie

Eduardo Salido said:


> I found a Hyatt ts online. Owner wants $1,000 plus all costs associated with sale. We submitted with LT Transfers and now Hyatt has answered saying they will purchase at the existing offer. Is there ANYTHING I can do?


Next time, be sure to include all fees in the contract as part of the purchase price and that seller is responsible for closing costs.

So instead of purchase price being $1k, you load the $1k purchase price + $650 transfer fee + $250 deed transfer/recording + $100 escrow (if any) + mf reimbursement (if any) all in the sale price.  Then state that seller will pay all costs.  This simple way of restating the transaction has several benefits.

Win-win for both...
Seller gets quicker transfer (generally, hyatt takes longer if they ROFR), plus sometimes they end up handling the closing themselves and seller will receive residual fees back from closing company (generally less ROFR processing fee).

Buyer has a better chance of passing ROFR.

-ryan


----------



## bdh

Eduardo Salido said:


> Hyatt decided to purchase the week back, I didn't get it : (



Sent you a PM with some info.


----------



## haras

bdh said:


> Sent you a PM with some info.



I’m also in the market to get a good deal on Hyatt.  Please pm me if you have some news I could benefit from.  Thanks!


----------



## bdh

haras said:


> I’m also in the market to get a good deal on Hyatt.  Please pm me if you have some news I could benefit from.  Thanks!


Done


----------



## Anthony Schmid

Here is your Freebie... 1880 points





						Free Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar Timeshare For Sale - FREE
					

Free timeshare for sale at Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar in Dorado, Puerto Rico. Pay $0 for a timeshare at Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar. 100s of free timeshares to choose from.




					www.timesharenation.com


----------



## Sapper

Anthony Schmid said:


> Here is your Freebie... 1880 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar Timeshare For Sale - FREE
> 
> 
> Free timeshare for sale at Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar in Dorado, Puerto Rico. Pay $0 for a timeshare at Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar. 100s of free timeshares to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesharenation.com



“Free” does not make it a good deal.  Between owners not being able to use it for years and the already high maintenance fee that took a staggering jump at the end of 2019, I would have trouble taking a diamond unit for free.  All that being said, it should be a like new property (whenever they finish) in a beautiful location.


----------



## liongate88

Hi Does Hyatt residence club have resale restrictions? Can you book on all resorts with the hyatt points if you buy resale? And the MF is paid yearly for EOY? Thanks


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

liongate88 said:


> Hi Does Hyatt residence club have resale restrictions? Can you book on all resorts with the hyatt points if you buy resale? And the MF is paid yearly for EOY? Thanks


The only restriction is that you can't use points for hotel stays but that is a very poor use of points and there are many other ways to accumulate Hyatt hotel points


----------



## Anthony Schmid

Anyone here win this Auction? This price included closing costs and fees


----------



## escanoe

Not me, but I bid $4,050 near the end. It was a good deal in my view, but I do not believe resale prices are near the bottom yet.



Anthony Schmid said:


> Anyone here win this Auction? This price included closing costs and fees
> 
> View attachment 24780


----------



## Anthony Schmid

I am currently under contract and waiting on Hyatt's decision on a 2 bed / 2 bath. 2200 point Diamond week 30 at Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio, TX for $4800 plus closing costs.


----------



## travelhacker

Anthony Schmid said:


> I am currently under contract and waiting on Hyatt's decision on a 2 bed / 2 bath. 2200 point Diamond week 30 at Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio, TX for $4800 plus closing costs.


I’d give that really good odds of passing (not necessarily because of the price but because they already have so much inventory at wild oak ranch). That is a great price. Good luck!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Anthony Schmid said:


> I am currently under contract and waiting on Hyatt's decision on a 2 bed / 2 bath. 2200 point Diamond week 30 at Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio, TX for $4800 plus closing costs.


Congrats, awesome price for a diamond week, I think you have a great chance of it passing ROFR


----------



## Anthony Schmid

RedWeek has another Diamond week at a good price. I sent an email asking about closing costs but never did get a response.


----------



## sjsharkie

Anthony Schmid said:


> I am currently under contract and waiting on Hyatt's decision on a 2 bed / 2 bath. 2200 point Diamond week 30 at Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio, TX for $4800 plus closing costs.


I agree with others that this has a good chance of passing.  I don't think Wild Oak is in highest demand for Hyatt, and I believe they are being conservative on what is being purchased during the pandemic.  Nice deal -- i also had 2 resales pass ROFR at PP during the last couple of months.

-ryan


----------



## dahntahn

I had a recent sale of my 2200 point Beach House week 17 pass ROFR at price of $ 4888.


----------



## Mongoose

Anthony Schmid said:


> I am currently under contract and waiting on Hyatt's decision on a 2 bed / 2 bath. 2200 point Diamond week 30 at Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio, TX for $4800 plus closing costs.


Did you get it?


----------



## Anthony Schmid

Mongoose said:


> Did you get it?


I'm using Fidelity Real Estate and they said "We are waiting on the seller to supply some information on her ownership to prepare the new deed. We should have that resolved within the next few days. I will update you as we have that in place " this was on September 14 and I have not heard back since then.


----------



## boraxo

I am under contract to purchase a Gold week (ski season) at HHS, and Hyatt declined to exercise ROFR


----------



## cfabar1

I’m looking for a Diamond or Platinum week in Florida.  If anyone here’s of anything good, please PM me.


----------



## Anthony Schmid

cfabar1 said:


> I’m looking for a Diamond or Platinum week in Florida.  If anyone here’s of anything good, please PM me.








						Key West Time Share | Units for Sale
					

Explore an array of ownership opportunities available through Key West Timeshares. Call 1-800-425-8162 and speak with a certified representative to get the latest updates as well as current promotions.




					keywestfltimeshare.com


----------



## BJRSanDiego

sjsharkie said:


> Next time, be sure to include all fees in the contract as part of the purchase price and that seller is responsible for closing costs.
> 
> So instead of purchase price being $1k, you load the $1k purchase price + $650 transfer fee + $250 deed transfer/recording + $100 escrow (if any) + mf reimbursement (if any) all in the sale price.  Then state that seller will pay all costs.  This simple way of restating the transaction has several benefits.
> 
> Win-win for both...
> Seller gets quicker transfer (generally, hyatt takes longer if they ROFR), plus sometimes they end up handling the closing themselves and seller will receive residual fees back from closing company (generally less ROFR processing fee).
> 
> Buyer has a better chance of passing ROFR.
> 
> -ryan


Ryan, I understand what you were trying to say, but you said "Then state that SELLER will pay all costs. "  I think what you meant to say is the BUYER will pay all costs.  That way, if Hyatt steps in as the "buyer" their cost would be higher and they would be less interested.  Let me know if I have this upside down.


----------



## sjsharkie

BJRSanDiego said:


> Ryan, I understand what you were trying to say, but you said "Then state that SELLER will pay all costs. "  I think what you meant to say is the BUYER will pay all costs.  That way, if Hyatt steps in as the "buyer" their cost would be higher and they would be less interested.  Let me know if I have this upside down.


You are correct.


----------



## cfabar1

The idea is brilliant.... I plan on making some offers soon and am going to try it.  I think he has a solid point.


----------

